# سؤال مهم عن قياس زيت محرك السيارة ارجو الاهتمام والاجابة



## منصور يحيى حسن (12 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم اخوانى الاعزاء مهندسى ميكانيكا السيارات انا اعانى من موضوع عدم معرفة قياس الزيت المضبوط لمحرك سيارتى بدور سيارتى الصبح لمدة خمس دقائق وبعدها بطفيها وانتظر لمدة خمس دقائق وارفع مسطرة الزيت وامسحها وبعد كده بحطها تانى ابص الاقى الزيت فوق علامة l بحاجات بسيطة فامسح المسطرة وانزلها تانى ابص الاقيها تحت علامة f بحاجات بسيطة وافضل اكرر الموضوع والاقى تضارب فى القرايات لمستوى الزيت فماذا افعل هل اخذ باقل قراءة وهى القريبة من l ام اخذ باكبر قراءة وهى القريبة من f


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (12 يناير 2012)

اخي الكريم السلام عليكم 
انا افضل فحص مستوى الزيت صباحآ عندما تكون السيارة متروكة لفترة طويلة هذا سيعطيني المستوى المضبوط كما ارجو منك ان تفحص مستوى الزيت مرة واحدة على شرط ان تكون السيارة واقفة بشكل افقي كي تكون القراءة صحيحة
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## hamdy khedawy (17 يناير 2012)

مستوى الزيت يتم قياسه بعد توقف السيارة لفترة طويلة والافضل قياس مستوى الزيت فى الصباح وقبل تشغيل المحرك لان الزيت فى هذه الحالة مترسب فى اسفل المحرك بالكامل اما عند تشغيل المحرك فالزيت يتغلغل داخل المحرك لذا تكون نتائج قياسات مستوى الزيت بعد تشغيل المحرك مختلفة وغير دقيقة


----------



## رضا فايد (31 يناير 2012)

نفس المشكلة عنى


----------



## محمود محسن حسين (1 فبراير 2012)

اخي الكريم السلام عليكم (عند قياس مستوى منسوب زيت محرك السيارة، يجب أولاً أن تكون السيارة في مستوى أفقي، وأن يتم تشغيل المحرك حتى درجة حرارة تشغيله العادية، وبعد ذلك يوقف تشغيل المحرك بغلق مفتاح الكونتاكت والانتظار حوالي خمس دقائق، ثم يرفع مقياس الزيت من مكانه بالمحرك و ينظف جيداً بقطعة قماش لا تحتوي على وبر، ثم يوضع مكانه مرة أخرى بالمحرك ويرفع ويلاحظ مستوى الزيت، ويجب أن يكون بين العلامتين بالمقاس ولا يكون أعلى من العلامة العلي أو أقل من العلامة السفلي، ولا يجب قياس مستوى الزيت والمحرك في حالة دوران لأن ذلك سيعطي بيان غير مضبوط لمنسوب الزيت بالمـــحرك.)


----------

